# Any field grafting knowledge on this board?



## dwhill40 (Apr 23, 2014)

So I found my bundle of 110R rootstock and it is now a planted block on a sandy acid fairly steep hillside with somewhat shallow soil and I am sure will soon be growing violently. I would guess maybe not a first for the state of Alabama but probably damn close to a first. I am planning on field grafting zin, petit sirah, and petit manseng. 

Any practical experience on grafting technique, timing, etc. would be appreciated. I have researched at length and pretty much know the big picture but the angel is in getting the details right. 

TIA

Pragmatism is awesome.


----------



## dwhill40 (Apr 9, 2015)

110R plantings grew last year like they meant it. Bud breaking now. I have my grafting knife honed razor sharp and the Zin, PS, and Petit manseng cuttings well bundled in the fridge. Ready to begin my next experiment as soon as the skins will slip.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 10, 2015)

Good luck with it. Keep us informed of your process and progress with it.


----------



## garymc (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll be happy to give you the benefit of my grafting experience, all of which is field grafting. I've done apples, peaches, plums, and grapes. Let me think a minute here. Ah, yes, not one of my patients has survived my surgical efforts. Thinking some more. Yes, that's about all the grafting education I have to offer. 
Like Grapeman says, good luck!

Oh, I forgot to say. Please post pictures of your efforts. I'm like a sponge soaking up information here.


----------



## Pat57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Are you grafting them or budding them?


----------



## dwhill40 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm going to attempt T-budding for the most part and play with a couple of notch grafts for education sake.


----------



## dwhill40 (Apr 28, 2015)

As usual I acted like I knew what I was doing.


----------



## dwhill40 (May 25, 2015)

Since I used four different sources of bud wood I can tell the smaller weaker buds aren't going to break as well as the fatter buds. It's taking a while for them to break but from what I can tell I might have 50% success.


----------



## grapeman (May 25, 2015)

I'm glad you posted this update at the same time as the onther one showing your vinifera growing away. Now combine these two and you should have a winner.


----------



## garymc (May 25, 2015)

I also find this very interesting and thank you for photographically documenting and posting your budding grafting skills. Yes, I wrote that on purpose.


----------



## dwhill40 (Jul 7, 2016)

Year two. Ended up with 8 out of 20 taking the chip. Petit manseng took well to the 110R rootstock. It's pictured below. Those vines, in sandy acidic soil on a hill side, actually look a little more hydrated than my irrigated block after a two month drought with about 1/2 inch of rain. Yes...it is odd how well they are fairing. We got 4 inches of rain the morning after I took this photo.


----------

